# any Forum for the Drinker? lol



## jay513 (Nov 15, 2012)

I enjoy a drink, is that so bad lol maybe more than the average person. I just like to have fun. anybody else?!


----------



## dprogram (Nov 15, 2012)

No one here likes alcohol AT ALL. Everyone is straight edge here man.


----------



## ByronMc (Nov 15, 2012)

Not straight edge,just clean & sober,worlds of difference !


----------



## dprogram (Nov 15, 2012)

I can't drink anymore.


----------



## Evie217 (Nov 16, 2012)

Any drink for the forumer?


----------



## jay513 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cheers!


----------



## Forest 420 Despot (Nov 16, 2012)

let not forget our old friend drugs


----------



## Evie217 (Nov 16, 2012)

Down the hatch!!


----------



## jay513 (Nov 16, 2012)

let not


----------



## dprogram (Nov 16, 2012)

Drugs? I met that guy in the camps down by the banks of the Mississippi River.


----------

